

Show HN: Gambit - betting predictions, done right - gtardini
http://www.gambitboard.com

======
gtardini
Hello HN, I developed Gambit out of the necessity to speed up and improve the
process of collecting the data needed to choose good soccer bets. With the
collected data the algorithm performs computations and statistical matches in
order to assign a risk factor to each match, and then sorts the available bets
of the next two days by their risk.

This tool helped me so much in my betting activity that I decided to turn it
into an actual product and beta testing (actually my users are friends and
friends of friends, since I am launching today on HN and before yesterday the
site was private) is giving good results and I just wanted to ask you for
suggestions and feedback, plus you can earn some little money if you are into
sports betting, which never harms :)

The website is still really in development mode, with no time zones, no good
documentation, not rendering properly on IE and, yeah, it's pretty basic. But
the algorithm is good and working, so feel safe to use it for testing your
betting hypothesis if you like. I am still thinking about how to monetize it,
and suggestions are welcome. Thanks a lot for your time and attention, love
HN.

You can reach Gambit at <http://www.gambitboard.com>

~~~
lukevdp
If it works, can't you monetize it by using it and betting larger amounts?

~~~
tonynero
This is not always possible. Most betting sites impose limits on your betting
or events according to behaviour.

So his idea make sense :)

------
tonynero
Create affiliate links for sport betting sites as well so when users visit
Gambit - you can point them in the right direction.

In fact nowhere on the 'more info' does it say where to place the bet at the
odds you have given? (where the odds from?)

Also why not consider using betfair's API (or others) to place bets for users?

